# Bait Shops - Safe Or Not?



## Nate515 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have at least one or two bait stores/shops near me, I was wondering if it's safe to feed my fish baits that are bought there?

- Also, is it generally safe to catch worms around your neighborhood? Night crawlers that is, how do you know if they're okay to feed?

- And lastly, is it okay to feed freshwater fish salt water live foods?

I just fed my exodon an earthworm and I can't believe he ate the whole thing, those things are monstrous veracious eaters! 

Been trying to buy 11+ more to make it a good 12 for a shoal/school of fish but it's going to be awhile, seems like a lot of LFS around my area and even online suppliers that can't seem to get a hold of them...


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

I personally would not feed bait fish to my fish because they are often kept in conditions that encourage parasites. As far as worms found in your yard go you should be fine.


edit: anything caught outside should be rinsed to make sure they are clean of pesticides and fertilizer


----------



## Nate515 (Mar 28, 2011)

lorax84 said:


> I personally would not feed bait fish to my fish because they are often kept in conditions that encourage parasites. As far as worms found in your yard go you should be fine.
> 
> 
> edit: anything caught outside should be rinsed to make sure they are clean of pesticides and fertilizer



If they're worms outside, wouldn't there be a possibility that the pesticide or fertilizer be ingested by them and therefore be in their body as well? I was wondering about that.

Cause the area in question has unknown amounts of both....


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Its a bad idea to buy bait fish, but it is a good idea to buy bait worms. (unless of course the store freezes them all like last time I went to buy some...)


----------



## Nate515 (Mar 28, 2011)

Mikaila31 said:


> Its a bad idea to buy bait fish, but it is a good idea to buy bait worms. (unless of course the store freezes them all like last time I went to buy some...)


What's wrong with frozen?

And any answers to my other question on the first post as well?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Hrm, I would say Mik meant live worms that are frozen due to improper storage, not foods sold frozen.

Live earthworms should be fine to feed your fish, and frozen saltwater foods should be fine too. (just rinse it through the fish net.)

You can also feed your fish, well, fish.
filets, shellfish, etc from the grocery store.


----------



## Nate515 (Mar 28, 2011)

So worms contaminated with ferts and pesticides can still be fed to your fish as long as you rinse them?

They don't ingest any or absorb them into their body? Wondering about this.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

If you are concerned about what the worm has ingested, you can put the worm in a material you know is safe and let it eat that before you feed it. I don't remember what it's called, but it would be what they use for a worm farm.

I don't know about feeding SW live food to FW fish.

How big is your exadon tank?


----------



## Nate515 (Mar 28, 2011)

40 Gallon. Planning on getting a max of 15 exodons eventually, but will stick with 12 for at least a few months to see how that goes.

Will have some plants in there. Filtration 2217 eheim. 

Can't find where to buy any exos at the moment.....local or online... (reasonably priced of course)


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Earthworms are high in protein and would be a great food. Most North American Night Crawlers we see for sale in the states (bait shops, walmart) are imported from Canada. Precise origins are unknown, but probably not in residential areas where excessive fertilizers/pesticides are in use. Some care is advised here as worms will absorb chemicals in their tissue, that will not be released in their castings. Generally, worms simply don't/can't live in ground that is heavily treated with petro-chemical fertilizer/pesticides.
If you are really concerned, dig or pick your own from property you have that is not subjected to such chemicals. BTW, nightcrawlers in a proper bedding material, can be kept in the refrigerator for very extended periods of time (or could be processed and frozen).


----------

